# Pineapple and Paw Paw Wines



## Jeffro59 (Jun 16, 2013)

The lighter wine is Pineapple Wine, and the darker wine is Paw Paw Wine! 

Pineapple - Just bottled 1 and 1/2 cases of homemade Pineapple Wine! This light bodied wine with medium acidity is crisp and refreshing on the palate. It has a light, sweet and tart taste, and it's filled with pleasant tropical tones presented throughout the finish - a crisp and delightful wine! I did well! Bottled in remembrance of the man who inspired me become a novice winemaker - my Dad!

Paw Paw - This beauty is homemade Paw Paw Wine...my own recipe that I started on 3/20/13. I used the Paw Paws that I harvested in October 2012, so the amber color can be attributed to oxidation of the frozen fruit puree - an interesting effect. With fresh fruit, it is a much lighter colored wine. I bottled 5 today.

The unique flavor of the fruit resembles a blend of various tropical flavors, including banana, pineapple, and mango. My personal recipe resulted in a higher alcoholic content (close to 20% ABV), which is notable after just two glasses! Is it really a wine? Technically, yes, but I tend to call it Paw Paw Hootch!


----------



## Stressbaby (Jun 16, 2013)

Nice.
I just planted some little paw paw trees...not too optimistic but had to fill and order so decided why not. Did you pick the fruit yourself?


----------



## Turock (Jun 17, 2013)

We made paw paw a few years ago. Somewhat astringent when young. But we "lost" a bottle in the wine racks and by the time we found it, it was 3 years old. Wow---was that stuff GOOD at that point. We're going to try to make another batch of it this year if we have time.


----------



## Jeffro59 (Jun 18, 2013)

Yep, Stressbaby, I harvested the fruit myself - it grows wild around here!

I am hoping the "Paw Paw Hootch" will temper over time...will try a bottle this time next year!


----------



## PoeCat (Jun 19, 2013)

Wow those are some great looking bottles. I pick and make PawPaw, also. What state are you in Jeffro?


----------

